

Misguided protesters should ‘occupy’ Apple, former San Francisco mayor says - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2011/12/19/misguided-protesters-should-occupy-apple-former-san-francisco-mayor-says/

======
greenyoda
Just about all of the people who work at Apple aren't in the top 1% of income
earners either. Why does it make more sense to disrupt the work of some
software developers rather than dock workers? If you want to object to Apple
getting tax subsidies for exporting jobs or the bailout of big banks, you
should be protesting on the steps of the U.S. Capitol.

